# Cat Urinating on Top of Covered litterbox



## Frisbee (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

First, sorry about starting a new thread. I read previous threads, as well as the sticky and have come up with some good ideas I'm going to try. I just wanted to get you all's input.

My cat, Bowser, is the sweetest guy in the world. He's 3 1/2 years old. He's affectionate, active, and a good friend. He is the only pet in my apartment and I live by myself. He has a covered litterbox which he's had for 5 months. I scoop it daily and clean it regularly. 

The last few days, I've noticed that He's urinating on top of the box. This has happened about 3 times. It's on the handle area, right on top, as if he's climbing on top of it. I haven't seen him doing it yet. 

Over the last 2-3 weeks, there has been 1 change in his enviornment that I can think of right off the bat. I had this skinny, tiny, little cat show up on my back patio. He looks terrible and was meowing his poor little head off. So I left some food out for him. So He comes by 5 times or so a week and I feed him. Bowser sits at the window and watches him eat. Maybe he's jealous?

If he's being territorial or jealous (which may not be the case at all), what should I do? Stop feeding the outside cat and hope he'll stop showing up? That'd break my heart, but it also breaks my heart to have bowser urinating outside the box  I guess I should take him to the vet and atleast rule out any kind of infection...

Do any of you have any insight or suggestions? I want to stop this before he starts urinating in places more aggravating and harder to clean up than the top of his litterbox.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

what are you using to clean the top of the box with?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Sometimes changes in litterbox habits are a sign of urinary tract problems.

If that's not the problem, then the first thing I'd try is an open box. Put it next to the current box and see which he prefers.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I feel for ya. I'd definitely not want the behavior getting any worse either. No obvious explanation though, so unfortunately it's going to have to be one of those go-down-the list and eliminate possibilities type deal, I think.

1. Have you been able to catch him using the bathroom? Does it look like he's straining, spending a long time to pee, or going frequently? Are the clumps a normal size, or are you seeing lots of little clumps? Then it's definitely a health issue, and he needs to see the vet.

2. Since it's only been 5 months, it could be that he's tired of dealing with the covered box. I second the suggestion to put an uncovered box to see if he stops.

3. As you thought, it could be the new cat that's stressing him out. Besides marking, though, stress can also bring on #1. Again, you'll have to catch him peeing. If he's peeing standing upright, that's definitely a territorial issue.

Hopefully you'll pinpoint the problem soon. We'll keep thinking, and please add any other details you may remember.


----------



## Frisbee (Apr 11, 2006)

OK. I have taken the cover off the box.

I haven't been able to watch him pee. Its always when Im asleep or at work.

Im using "Urine-off odor & stain remover" to clean the top of his box. No luck, although tonight I've taken the top off and am not going to feed the outside cat. 

I think I will schedule a vet visit for him on Friday.

Its just all quite depressing. I want him to be happy and hes putting a happy face out to the world, but theres something troubling him. Knowing hes not right makes me sad.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Frisbee said:


> Knowing hes not right makes me sad.


Well, then it's good he's going to the vet. But watch him real close. If he has an obstruction and he stops urinating, he can die in 24 hours. I wish he was going to the vet tomorrow.


----------

